# BeQuiet Silent Loop 280



## godofbattle (14. Dezember 2017)

moin moin Leute.
Ich habe schon seit langem vor die schwarzen Standartschläuche der SL gegen transparente Hardtubes zu wechseln.
Jetzt habe ich paar Videos auf YouTube angeschaut und rausgefunden dass man hier 11/8er Schläuche braucht.
Das Problem ist nun, dass ich einfach keine 11/8er Hardtubes finde bzw mittlerweile bezweifle, dass es die gar gibt ... .
Meine Frage ist nun, kann ich dafür auch einfach z.B: 13/10er Hardtubes benutzen oder würden die dann garnicht erst passen ?
Dass die Garantie dann weg ist braucht mir hier keiner zu sagen 

Hoffe mir kann hier einer von euch helfen 
Gruß


----------



## DerAktive (14. Dezember 2017)

Hey,

du brauchst für 13/10 Hardtubes noch passende Fittings in der selben Größe. 11/8 Hardtubes gibt es meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht. (siehe Aquatuning.de)

MfG


----------



## bastian123f (15. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du die größeren Schläuche nimmst, dann brauchst du auch größere Fittings. Aber im allgemeinen sollte es gehen.


----------



## godofbattle (15. Dezember 2017)

Das heißt die Fittings werden dennoch auf den Radiator passen, obwohl da halt Fittings für die derzeitigen kleineren Schläuche dran sind ?


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Dezember 2017)

Ja, die Gewinde seite ist immer gleich (G1/4 Gewinde), nur die Aufsteckseite für den Schlauch/Tube ändert sich


----------

